# Ernest Chausson's Concert, Op 21



## OlivierM

Hello,
I have acquired quite a few versions of Ernest Chausson's Concert In D Major, Op 21.
The ones by :

- Doric String Quartet, Jennifer Pike, Tom Poster
- Elmar Oliveira, Robert Koenig, Vista Nuova Ensemble
- Alain Lefevre, David Lefevre, Quatuor Alcan
- Augustin Dumay, Wallonie Radio Chamber Orchestra (orchestral version)
- Ensemble Ader
- Ion Voicu, George Enescu Philharmonic Orchestra
- Itzhak Perlman, Jorge Bolet, Juilliard Quartet
- Pierre Amoyal, Pascal Rogé, Quatuor Ysaye
- Quatuor Parisii, Régis Pasquier, Philippe Biancon
- Régis Pasquier, Roland Pidoux 
- Soovin Kim, Jeremy Denk, Jupiter Quartet
- Spivakov, Mercier, Fouter, Lundine, Souliga, Milman
- Vassily Lobanov, Kolja Blacher, Breuninger Quartett
- Jacques Thibaud, Alfred Cortot
- Heifetz, Sanroma, Musical Art Quartet
- Zino Francescatti, Robert Casadeus, Quatuor Guilet
- Laurent Wagschal, Nicolas Dautricourt, Various artists
- Lorin Maazel, Israela Margalit, Cleveland Orchestra String Quartet
- Meadowmount Trio, Wihan String Quartet
- Pascal Devoyon, Philippe Graffin, Chilingirian Quartet
- Tartini Quartet, Franco Gulli, Enrica Cavallo
- Joshua Bell, Jean-Yves Thibaudet, Stephen Isserlis & Takacs Quartet
- Stefan Gheorghiu, Various artists

My favourite one is by the Quatuor Ysaye, with Pierre Amoyal and Pascal Rogé, on Decca.

Would you have recommendations for other versions of interest, that I could have missed ? 
And while we're at it, tell us about your favourite version.


----------



## waldvogel

I had no idea that there were so many recorded versions. I really like this piece, and find it unique in the entire classical repertoire. I have the Pasquier/Pidoux rendition.

I noticed that there are other versions available on YouTube, including a full recording with Lilia Ulnova, the Perlman version, and a Czech group with Frantisek Novotny.


----------



## mmsbls

I too really enjoy the work. I have the Itzhak Perlman, Jorge Bolet, Juilliard Quartet version, and I'm also a bit surprised that there are so many recordings. I guess I never thought a work with such an unusual grouping of instruments could lead to so many recordings. 

Is there something particular about the Quatuor Ysaye recording that especially pleases you?


----------



## OlivierM

Thanks for the replies.

This work is indeed a very enjoyable exception in the classical music world.
I'm not really good at talking about music, but for me, that version is the most subtle and delicate one of the list, in my subjective view.

It is available on a Double Decca reedition with the Symphony, the Poem, and the Piano Quartet for a few bucks, if you are curious.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Not heard it! But as all else I've heard by Chausson has been terrific. I will rectify it this evening. After all, if you have that many recordings of one piece, it must be pretty special


----------



## OlivierM

You should indeed!

I have just ordered a new version I have found, by Augustin Dumay, Jean-Philippe Collard & Quatuor Muir.
Let it travel from Japan now, haha.

By the way, another little-know piece by Chausson is "La légende de Sainte Cécile".


----------



## OlivierM

That latest version was waiting for me in my post box, on my return from vacation. It's very nice, even if Dumay's abuse of trills, in my opinion, kills the thrill a bit. Yet, a very subtle interpreting, maybe leaving the piano in the violin's shadow.


----------



## senza sordino

My local professional chamber group will be performing this piece next week. I plan on attending.

My recorded version is from this CD
View attachment 51033

Pierre Amoyal violin, Pascal Rogé Piano, Ysaÿe Quartet.

I have to admit I don't know this piece that well. Seeing it performed always forces me to get to know a piece better, that's why I like to go to concerts.


----------



## OlivierM

Aah, that is the cd version I'd recommend indeed. 
There was a concert in my area two weeks ago, that I sadly missed.
I hope you will have a wonderful time listening to it live.


----------

